# Chef



## joseph2183 (May 31, 2016)

Hello I'm Joe from Pa. I was told if you never graduate culinary school you will never earn the title Chef. Thoughts on this


----------



## chefsing (Dec 19, 2015)

Bull.  Title of Chef is earned by work not handed over once you receive a piece of paper.  Some of the best chefs I have worked for had their GED.  While I did go to school, most chefs seen follow the mantra that it always come through with experience, and that takes more years grinding that pacing through a classroom.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Aw geez, here we go again....

Look, a cook is judged by what they put on a plate.

A chef is judged if his/her kitchen makes money.

This is the ultimate acid test, real life. No one will hire someone to be in charge of their kitchen if this person can't run a profitible kitchen. Think about it, restaurants are businesses, and if a business can't make enough to stay in business, then they don't.(stay in business)

So forget all this crap about when you become a chef, if you need years of training and a european accent. When you are responsible for runing a profitible kitchen, you are one.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

foodpump said:


> Aw geez, here we go again....
> 
> Look, a cook is judged by what they put on a plate.
> 
> ...


Really? That's all? Profitability???????

Wow.

Ok. That's easy .
I've worked for owners/kitchen managers who are VERY profitable and run VERY successful restaurants. Yet, the quality of food they put out is on the same level as McDonalds or even below..

It's not hard to make a restaurant profitable. Running a restaurant that puts out semi decent food while still being profitable , that's a challenge .
By decent food, I simply mean, not everything comes from out of a can or a prepackaged frozen package.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

I've worked for "chefs" who have an entire kitchen based on pre-packaged, pre-cooked food. Along with basic cheeseburgers and French fries. 

One of those places was the busiest restaurant I've ever worked in . We were VERY popular and profitable. Probably the most profitable place I've worked in as well. To call the guy running the kitchen a chef? I never thought that was appropriate...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

joseph2183 said:


> I was told if you never graduate culinary school you will never earn the title Chef.


I would take that with a grain of salt.* ;~)*

I certainly think that Thomas Keller is deserving of the title Chef.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

ChefSing said:


> Bull. Title of Chef is earned by work not handed over once you receive a piece of paper. Some of the best chefs I have worked for had their GED. While I did go to school, most chefs seen follow the mantra that it always come through with experience, and that takes more years grinding that pacing through a classroom.


Agreed.

I have increasingly seen adds for chef positions asking for a diploma or at least some certifications BUT they are mostly for chains.

If you are the owner/operator or cook who runs that catering biz (juggling the financial as well as menus, labor and inventory) feel free to call yourself whatever you want.

Looks good to potential clients so knock yerself out and have some biz cards made up ( the kind that have your name and title PRINTED on not a line that you just write it in as the latter will send any potential gigs running for the hills).

IMO of course ;-)

mimi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

rndmchef said:


> It's not hard to make a restaurant profitable.


Is this based on personal experience from having accomplished this in your career?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

In yesterdays world I would say you wouldn't have to. In todays world I would say it would be closer to yes, but, not impossible by any means. I didn't go to Culinary school and was real successful as a Chef and business owner. If your in a smaller town it would be easier to get the chance to move up in the ranks. A large city has a lot of competition that a small city doesn't have. Just think of going for an interview and the two people before you have degrees. The degree would tell the interviewer that this person with the degree has proven training experience. This may be the first step in getting into a position of lead cook or Sous. If you can't get your foot into the restaurant you can't prove your knowledge and skills. There's a lot of lies and promises in this business. A degree may be good to fall back on when your working under a Chef that only has their needs and agenda to worry about. The degree won't make the person successful,but, the person can make the degree part of their success.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

cheflayne said:


> Is this based on personal experience from having accomplished this in your career?


No , it is not.

It's based on personal experiences seeing the "chef" sit at the bar 10 hours a day, 7 days a week, 52 weeks a year without fail. Seeing him know next to nothing about how his restaurant is being run. BUT, again, I've never worked for a more popular or profitable place. I'm serious about that, we were busy everyday and the days we got really busy, the ticket machine was literally spewing out tickets nonstop.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

rndmchef said:


> Really? That's all? Profitability???????
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


You have a very refreshing opinion.....

Of course its about profitability. You don't make money, you don't stay in business, and your position of Chef is gone. Life is pretty simple, eh? How do you run a restaurant when you're out of business?

But I have to assume from your comments you've never priced out canned/frozen convienience product vs. house made. Which is cheaper? That you've never done payroll and wondered what would happen if everyone cashed their checks on the same day, that you've never placed an order with a broadliner and wondered how much this will affect your food cost.

When you think abut it, and my first job was at Mcd's, the quality of food there is fairly high quality. It is low priced, of course, but the quality is there, no cereals/soy crap in the burgers, buns are fresh, local baked, etc. etc. You get good value for your money, they don't cheat, and for a business model, you can't argue with their success. Of course it's convienience food, the price reflects that.

After 35 years in this biz, with almost 20 running my own, I've come to the conclusion that the customer decides what you are going to sell. It's my job to provide the best quality and best practices, but ultimately, if it doesn't sell, I don't make money. And I gotta make a buck to pay my suppliers and staff.

Decent food doesn't just mean that it doesn't come out of a can or blister package. It means the best possible raw ingredients, the best cooking methods and practices, the best judgement on storage and reheating for service. Do you have this knowledge and experience, or are you just making something that,-- to use a quote from another thread, "We're just making stuff that people poop out of their rear ends a few hours later"?


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

foodpump said:


> You have a very refreshing opinion.....
> 
> Of course its about profitability. You don't make money, you don't stay in business, and your position of Chef is gone. Life is pretty simple, eh?


Personally, I want to be a chef to make good food. Good food that many people will enjoy, not just myself. 
If I wanted to run a restaurant that was profitable and put money in my pocket and the pockets of other people, I personally would not be focusing on being a chef and creating great food. I would have taken different college courses and earned a degree that was different from the Culinary Arts degree that I earned.
While I did have to take finance and managerial type courses as part of my degree; by in large my degree and courses were 75% teaching me how to COOK.

So, once I become chef in a restaurant, if the restaurant survives for a few years and then goes under as a result of me creating amazing food, while giving my cooks decent wages along with top notch equipment to work with and top notch food in which to create dishes, and selling it at a decent price.. I will call myself a chef forever; I won't be satisfied nor contempt to call it quits, but I will have earned the title of chef .

Yes, I said top notch equipment. I'm so incredibly sick and tired of using equipment that is so worn out, broken and beaten up that it is VERY hard to even begin to make decent food with. I know , the best make even [email protected] turn into amazing things, but some of the equipment I've seen "chefs" use in their kitchen, to save a few dollars, tells me they don't really care about the food their putting out, they only care about making the next dollar....
That is NOT a chef.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

rndmchef said:


> It's based on personal experiences seeing the "chef" sit at the bar 10 hours a day, 7 days a week, 52 weeks a year without fail.


I commend you for working the minimum of 70 hours a week that is required to witness this phenomenon take place, but you might consider reorganizing your priorities so that you spend less time watching the chef doing this.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

And sorry, I didn't realize McD's is as quality as you say... Therefore, I've worked in restaurants with significantly lower quality than McDs (at much higher prices, mind you).....
I've seen fries blanched one day and then sit in the fridge for 7-8 days before being used . We would just pick off the top layer of moldy fries and all was good!

Right now, at a kinda upscale restaurant, the "chef" is selling risotto for 20$ a plate... This "risotto" is par-cooked ahead of time(...ok) , BUT, the only liquid it's cooked with is water. No stock , no wine , no saffron , no shallots , no butter , no cheese, no salt . Just a white onion, water and arborio rice. When we get an order, it's just sautéed veggies, some bacon and then throw the rice in with some more water. Then a TINY bit of cheese, is all he wants. Then sell it for $20...
That's not risotto and any "chef" I know wouldn't sell it as risotto if they had a gun pointed at their head....


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

cheflayne said:


> I commend you for working the minimum of 70 hours a week that is required to witness this phenomenon take place, but you might consider reorganizing your priorities so that you spend less time watching the chef doing this.


I was not watching him, but he would be there every time I had a question, took a bathroom break or walked to FOH for something else.

And my girlfriend is working ~82 hours a week, every week. As a line cook. She's been doing this for a couple years now and has no plans to stop anytime soon. Soooo, yea 70 hours would be a breeze for her.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

rndmchef said:


> I was not watching him, but he would be there every time I had a question, took a bathroom break or walked to FOH for something else.
> 
> And my girlfriend is working ~82 hours a week, every week. As a line cook. She's been doing this for a couple years now and has no plans to stop anytime soon. Soooo, yea 70 hours would be a breeze for h


Wouldn't it be easier if all the people asking questions just e-mail you for the answers?


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

ChefBillyB said:


> Wouldn't it be easier if all the people asking questions just e-mail you for the answers?


Not sure what you're saying. This is a forum, right? Forums are for opinions and discussions ; it's not as if the OP was looking for one post and one post only. They have different apps/websites for that sort of thing.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

rndmchef said:


> Not sure what you're saying. This is a forum, right? Forums are for opinions and discussions ; it's not as if the OP was looking for one post and one post only. They have different apps/websites for that sort of thing.


What part of your 7 posts are answering the OP's question. If your a line cook how can you answer that question? It looks like you like to use some of these posts to achieve getting your own agenda across. I just see a lot of your posts being "Let me tell you how good I am" While knocking the shit out of everyone else around you. I can't see how that helps anyone but you.......


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

Anyways... Back to the topic...

There are Michelin star restaurants that have horrible food cost and perhaps aren't even truly profitable.

If I have the luxury of being part of a wealthy family. . And I become a great chef who simply wants to give people great food at great prices, with zero desire for a profitable restaurant .... I would not be a chef?

Just saying, not every line cook starts as a broke SOB who needs to become a restaurant owner and have great food cost in order to have money . Some people are lucky enough to be born into money....some of us are born into family's who never worry about money.
And there is nothing stopping these people from starting as a line cook and then opening up restaurants that are simply there for recognition and glamor.

Some of us simply want the fame that comes with owning a restaurant and calling yourself the chef. Ladies love chefs and guys respect them too. Profitability is not a concern if you already have your money right from other opportunities...


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

@ChefBillyB Heya mate, don't worry about the nonsensical posts from @mdmchef. You are talking to a noob in the industry who claims to be a 10 year veteran however when he started posting on this site at the beginning of this year he was a recent grad from culinary school with a couple years in a few kitchens under his belt. Low and behold a few months into the year and he is a ten year veteran (please note he has gone back to edit some of his previous posts to change his length of time in this industry). His posts with the tone, language and inexperience in them should tell you all you need know about the weight behind said opinions so leave him to continue his BS. If you read his posts the way I do it becomes a head shaking chuckle fest most of the time. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

(By the way I calculate his rise and experience in this industry I would have over 150 years worth of industry work and experience by now.....whew!!)


> Hello I'm Joe from Pa. I was told if you never graduate culinary school you will never earn the title Chef. Thoughts on this


Back to you @joseph2183 you have an often asked question that varies slightly from person to person however the one constant we all tend to agree on is that to be called a "CHEF" not only do you need to be a good COOK but you also have the added tasks of management of people, hiring, firing, training, scheduling, mentoring, inventory, menu development, R&D, finances, purveyor sourcing and negotiations, computer/paperwork, leadership and a basic hard working ethic. Some "chefs" can do all of these with flair and brilliance, some can only pull off some of these tasks and still be okay at their jobs, others are not so lucky. All in all the difference is that to be a great "CHEF" you do not NEED to take culinary school to be a great chef so much as take some business/financial/leadership/management courses. To be a great "COOK" one needs to get some work experience in kitchens, an appreciation/passion for cooking, an open mind like a sponge, an adventurous soul for life experiences and you have got your pathway to becoming one of the best COOKS out there. That , my friend, counts a great deal in our industry.........much more than the title "CHEF".

PS: Welcome to Chef Talk!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

joseph2183 said:


> Hello I'm Joe from Pa. I was told if you never graduate culinary school you will never earn the title Chef. Thoughts on this


Whoever told you this is wrong.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

@ rndmchef

You haven't a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

rndmchef said:


> And sorry, I didn't realize McD's is as quality as you say... Therefore, I've worked in restaurants with significantly lower quality than McDs (at much higher prices, mind you).....
> I've seen fries blanched one day and then sit in the fridge for 7-8 days before being used . We would just pick off the top layer of moldy fries and all was good!
> 
> Right now, at a kinda upscale restaurant, the "chef" is selling risotto for 20$ a plate... This "risotto" is par-cooked ahead of time(...ok) , BUT, the only liquid it's cooked with is water. No stock , no wine , no saffron , no shallots , no butter , no cheese, no salt . Just a white onion, water and arborio rice. When we get an order, it's just sautéed veggies, some bacon and then throw the rice in with some more water. Then a TINY bit of cheese, is all he wants. Then sell it for $20...
> That's not risotto and any "chef" I know wouldn't sell it as risotto if they had a gun pointed at their head....


There's three things about this post that concern me.

The first is that it seems you equate profitability with cheating the customer. This only works once. Not a good plan if you want to stay in business for a few years. A good chef can run a profitable kitchen without cheating for years and years. It takes experience and expertise to keep your food and labour costs in line, but it is do-able

The second is that you seem to equate the title Chef with only capable people. It ain't so. The mayor of my city does a crappy job, but he still has the title of mayor, and when he gets booted out of office, he will have the title of "ex mayor". Same thing with our Premier (Cdn for Governor) who does a crappy job, but still has the title. Not all Chefs are good, and those ones don't last very long anyway. Its just a title, o.k.? No bearing on competency

The third thing is a catch 22 with wanting to own your own business. Its something that all of us dream of, and its a good dream. The catch is that you will need money to open up your own place, and that money has to come from somewhere. For 99.9% of us owners, that money comes from lenders--be it banks or private investors. The thing is, they won't lend you money if you can't prove you are capable of running a profitable kitchen. You see, they want their money back, with interest, which is why they want some assurances that you are actually capable of doing this. How do you prove this to them? Of course if you're one of the 0.1%-ers with a rich uncle or money under your mattress, pay no attention to what I've written.

Hope this helps....


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

rndmchef said:


> Really? That's all? Profitability???????
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


LMAO....Why do a full 50% of ALL restaurants go belly up in their first 3 years if it's so easy to be profitable?

I smell BS here. This cook's posts have the same feel and smell as a couple of other know-it-all, previous posters. I'd love to see an IP check to see how many previous user names this particular poster has used here.,


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

rndmchef said:


> I was not watching him, but he would be there every time I had a question, took a bathroom break or walked to FOH for something else.


LOL, he could say the same thing about you. Every time he had a question for you, he would find you at the bar. Every time he went out to the bar, you were on a bathroom break. Every time he walked out to the bar for something, there you were in the FOH. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

CapeCodChef said:


> LMAO....Why do a full 50% of ALL restaurants go belly up in their first 3 years if it's so easy to be profitable?
> 
> I smell BS here. This cook's posts have the same feel and smell as a couple of other know-it-all, previous posters. I'd love to see an IP check to see how many previous user names this particular poster has used here.,


You didn't read my whole post...

Because most people who open a restaurant want to serve good food. However, some don't care. And the only reason they're a chef or owner of a restaurant is to make $$. So they serve food that is premade or simply just stupidly simple and plain. ....

It's hard to run a restaurant and profit when you're caring about the food you sell to your customers. If all you care about is bringing in more money than you spend ; it's NOT hard to run a restaurant .

Buy bulk, cheap ground beef. Buy bulk, cheap potatoes. Form your own burger patties, don't use any seasoning . Cut and blanch your own fries , only once a week and in mass quantities so your not wasting time/money doing it everyday. You can freeze some if your concerned about not using them in time(same with bulk ground beef).
Then buy cheap, bulk American cheese. And cheap, bulk hamburger buns. Buy a LOT for a discount; freeze whatever you need to.
Then buy premade deep fryer food; i.e.: calamari, breaded shrimp, cheese filled jalapeños, Mac n cheese bites, etc....
Sell them at a price point that allows you a good profit..
Buy mass onions and flour for onion rings; and mass yogurt too. 
Bulk chicken for chicken sandwiches. Use the same buns as for hamburgers...
Buy bulk iceberg or romaine for salads, along with bulk carrots and cucumbers for garnish . Create your own simple dressings with cheap oil .
Is it good food? No, but I would make a profit .

Prep for such stupidly simple food could be done by one guy , if necessary.... Hire 3 line cooks for service(and make cleaning of the kitchen optional) and your labor cost is quite low...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Great!

Now all you have to do is to prove your theory.  You know, put your money where your mouth is. 

I'd be happy to read your business plan, maybe even help with reading the lease before you get a lawyer to do it . 

You up to it?


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

foodpump said:


> Great!
> Now all you have to do is to prove your theory. You know, put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> I'd be happy to read your business plan, maybe even help with reading the lease before you get a lawyer to do it .
> ...


I've thought about it, I think I COULD do it. However, I'm somebody that would rather not do anything as opposed to doing something half way or the wrong way. I don't want to put my name on something that I don't think is the best it could be. (Perfectionist)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uh-huh,

You sure talk the talk, but you aren't walking the walk, eh?

You aren't chickening out on all of us old crusty farts, are ya?


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

foodpump said:


> Uh-huh,
> You sure talk the talk, but you aren't walking the walk, eh?
> 
> You aren't chickening out on all of us old crusty farts, are ya?


Never said I wouldn't do it, just said the reason I haven't yet is because I want to first make restaurants that sell awesome food. [emoji]128556[/emoji]


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

rndmchef said:


> However, I'm somebody that would rather not do anything as opposed to doing something half way or the wrong way. I don't want to put my name on something that I don't think is the best it could be. (Perfectionist)


Sadly, it sounds like you will not do anything then, because nothing will ever be the best that it could be.

Not doing anything because of an all or nothing perfectionist mindset, can also be an easy cop out.

Not doing anything is also an oxymoron.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

cheflayne said:


> Not doing anything because of an all or nothing perfectionist mindset, can also be an easy cop out.
> 
> Not doing anything is also an oxymoron.


I recognize this and agree , without a doubt . You are correct .

But the first part..."You likely won't do anything, nothing will ever be the best that it could be"

I disagree. IMO perfection is attainable . But that's kind of a different topic.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah-butt, how are you going to perfect running a place, if you never start?

Perfection just doesn't happen, you got to work at it..  Me?  20 years running my own place and I can never say it was easy.  Do-able, yes, but easy, no way.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

rndmchef said:


> You didn't read my whole post...
> 
> Because most people who open a restaurant want to serve good food. However, some don't care. And the only reason they're a chef or owner of a restaurant is to make $$. So they serve food that is premade or simply just stupidly simple and plain. ....
> 
> ...


lol.....Don't have a clue, do you? Bulk this, bulk that. We all buy wholesale. That IS bulk. What do you think, tell your broadline you'll buy 10 cases of iceburg or ground beef or buns and you'll magically get them at a greatly reduced price that will guarantee you profitability? Mass onions.... Mass yogurt? WTF is that in your mind "chef"?


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

rndmchef said:


> You didn't read my whole post...
> 
> Because most people who open a restaurant want to serve good food. However, some don't care. And the only reason they're a chef or owner of a restaurant is to make $$. So they serve food that is premade or simply just stupidly simple and plain. ....
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true dishwasher.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

lol

What I was getting at was... Having food delivered once a week or less . As opposed to getting fresh product everyday...
Buy a LOT, don't worry that it might not be nearly as fresh or tasty in a few days, just enjoy the ease of ordering once a week. 
This isn't a crazy idea I made up. I've seen very profitable restaurants do this exact thing. 
You know how some places will advertise "no freezers here!" ... I've seen places that have 6 or 7 freezers.

Mass/bulk quantities would be an amount that is not used for an extended period of time after delivery, resulting in product either being thrown away or simply sold to customers at less than desirable standards . Not rotten or potentially hazardous items (usually) but just items that must be covered up with a strong flavor in order to keep the customer from knowing its old product ...


----------



## thespit (May 17, 2016)

rndmchef said:


> You didn't read my whole post...
> 
> Because most people who open a restaurant want to serve good food. However, some don't care. And the only reason they're a chef or owner of a restaurant is to make $$. So they serve food that is premade or simply just stupidly simple and plain. ....
> 
> ...


And all those items that need to be frozen will be put into magical boxes which don't cost an arm and a leg to maintain and which get free power.


----------



## thespit (May 17, 2016)

foodpump said:


> Yeah-butt, how are you going to perfect running a place, if you never start?
> 
> Perfection just doesn't happen, you got to work at it.. Me? 20 years running my own place and I can never say it was easy. Do-able, yes, but easy, no way.


agreed, 2.5 years in and i learn to do something better every day. at 20years, its probably once a week, but still.....lol


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

My 2 cents for the OP, Not true.

My 2 cents about Chef vs Cook. After spending a few weeks in the industry my version is, A good Cook possesses the ability to focus and produce a couple of items really well.

A good Chef possesses the ability stated above and also has the logistical knowledge to oversee the production of all items.

I have never been on board to meld the General Managers, Food Service Directors, Accountings, job

description into the Chefs position as far as financial responsibility without help. Sure, the Chef has to be

aware, but responsible? That's a daunting task and I have not met to many that can do it without depriving

some area of the operation of his or her knowledge and expertise. I know the FSD,GEN.MNGR,ETC also answer to higher---, but usually don't have a clue and have to resort to the 'sharp stick in the eye' routine with the Chef concerning numbers.


> agreed, 2.5 years in and i learn to do something better every day. at 20years, its probably once a week, but still.....lol


If you learning to do something better, again, I think logistics. After 20 yrs. you still learn daily, maybe weekly job related, daily I learn that I was correct in not letting

my children enter this primitive and antiquate business concept.

I believe if I spent 45 yrs. in another industry, whether it be tenure or merit raises, I would probably realize triple the compensation of someone in our industry.

remember, my 2 cents


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

The one thing I learned as a Chef is, I would rather teach a dishwasher that really wants to learn how to cook, rather than listen to line cooks bitch and tell me how wonderful and irreplaceable.

CapeCodChef The line cook chef thinks we should all spend the morning picking out vegetables every morning. The clueless remain clueless! He must think we all run a B&B in Napa Valley.....


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

He also seems to think that the all natural nonfat Greek yogurt I ordered this week with a July 3 "best by" date would be "fresher" if I ordered it daily.

It's the comment that it's "easy" to be profitable that tells me all I needed to know.

And to the thread topic at hand, culinary school graduation doesn't make one a chef automatically, nor is it a prerequisite to becoming one.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

cheflayne said:


> Is this based on personal experience from having accomplished this in your career?


Again cheflayne hit the nail on the head.

To answer the original question. No you do not have to go to school to become a chef. The more education you have will make it easier. There is much much more to being a chef than just cooking.


----------



## chefjazz2018 (Sep 1, 2016)

Great post. I opened my namesake restaurant in 1989. I could cook (still can) but I was also lucky enough to have worked for someone who taught me proper service. Anyway, I will never forget the first CIA Grad I hired. I was nervous because I had learned everything through working. After four hour of watching him work I wondered to myself, "What the hell did they teach you"? Having a "degree" doesn't mean anything. My Ex-wife's Grandmother could outcook about any chef in my town, but she was just a "cook". My point is, call yourself a Chef when you want to. Titles are meaningless.


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

rndmchef...here's my simple question. You just finished some vegetable prep, or cuting veggies for a stew. The picture here is of your garbage bowl. In your expert opinion...what do you do with the trash?

Serious question...what do you do with the trash in the garbage bowl?





  








Save-kitchen-scraps-to-make-delicious-stock.jpg




__
jay lancaster


__
Sep 2, 2016


----------



## chefjazz2018 (Sep 1, 2016)

Wash all very well with cold water and then make a vegetable stock by covering with cold water, bring to a simmer and simmer for an hour. Strain well and refrigerate. Use in place of water anytime you are making soups, stews, sauteed items, etc. Adds flavor. The vegetables left can then be composted for my herb garden. That's how I used stuff like you had in your bowl.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

> "... we all run a B&B in Napa Valley....."


That, is nice work ... if you can get it. 


> "...what do you do with the trash in the garbage bowl?"


Sounds like a good plan, *Chefjazz2018*. That's what I do anyway.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

I was going to say veg stock as well. ...

I would add.... If you have a good amount of vegetable scrap to make into stock and you don't want to take up a bunch of room in your cold storage or use containers that you may need for something else...
Simply boil down the stock until it becomes a paste (very thick).. This can then be kept in the freezer (or fridge) for a good amount of time without sacrificing any quality. When you want/need stock, reconstitute the paste with water to the desired strength.
This is essentially bouillon cubes, except much healthier and tastier and without all the salt.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

And I'm far from an expert....However, I have the passion of an expert(imho)

I'm no expert or world class chef(yet), however I'm still better than the majority and the average. 
Common sense is not common. Also, common sense goes a LONG way in the US today. . If you have common sense, it's quite likely you will be very, very successful in the US today.


----------



## ldiatone (Feb 22, 2016)

well one can attend a community collage (or a local 2 yr culinary school) that offers food service program and become a certified professional cook.  but to b a certified working-ex chef or a master chef  one needs to take a few collage courses.  nutrition-and a couple others.  not many.  also must have that certified food handler by the county/city.  i also had to enter a food show(remember those!) and host one local chefs meeting.  had to have x amount of work experience in years as in my case for a certified executive chef.  more points for private club/hotel work. now the kicker, had to pay a couple hundred bucks for the certification.  master chef is a lot harder as i knew some fellows who did the test. i did this a number of years ago(now retired) so things may have changed.  the criteria for this is out there now with the internet

ldiat  

ps this was done in the pittsburgh chapter of the chefs and cooks association.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

No, one does not need to go to school to be a chef. Considering this... I find it funny to see the local (Sacramento) restaurants advertising "Must have culinary degree" or "culinary degree preferred"

But, I recently realized, the real reason some restaurants are looking for culinary degrees(whether it's the chef, kitchen manager or the owner that is asking) is because they don't know how to run a kitchen properly or efficiently and so they are looking for somebody to come and help them do their job and have the new cook try to figure out how to not have such a horrible, inefficient kitchen.

The people who know how to run a kitchen properly are NOT looking for people with a culinary degree; they are looking for people with common sense and a great work ethic . That's why Alinea in Chicago advertises on a regular basis that they are ALWAYS looking for FOH and BOH and that they are not interested in culinary degrees, they're looking for people who know how to work and think.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

And this /\ is coming from someone (me) who spent 4 1/2 years at culinary school for an associates degree. Mind you this associates degree involved 95 credit hours....
I don't regret one second of it. I met awesome chefs who taught me a lot and I still have stacks of books/papers from school that I read everyday in order to keep my knowledge from fading. 
But, I also recognize there are two ways to skin a cat.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Jay Lancaster said:


> rndmchef...here's my simple question. You just finished some vegetable prep, or cuting veggies for a stew. The picture here is of your garbage bowl. In your expert opinion...what do you do with the trash?
> 
> Serious question...what do you do with the trash in the garbage bowl?
> 
> ...


Trash gets thrown out. That is called "trim" or "scraps."

I also don't personally use peels in my veg stock, but most other stuff is fair game to me.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Once it is in the garbage it is no longer fit for human consumption.  I feed it to the chickens.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

rndmchef said:


> Simply boil down the stock until it becomes a paste (very thick).. This can then be kept in the freezer (or fridge) for a good amount of time without sacrificing any quality. When you want/need stock, reconstitute the paste with water to the desired strength.


Have you ever, personally, done this, mdmchef?


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

Jay Lancaster said:


> rndmchef...here's my simple question. You just finished some vegetable prep, or cuting veggies for a stew. The picture here is of your garbage bowl. In your expert opinion...what do you do with the trash?
> 
> Serious question...what do you do with the trash in the garbage bowl?
> 
> ...


Sorry, some you thought this was a general question. No real need to answer it.


----------



## sweetrub (Jun 27, 2017)

A chef is just a 'chief' that runs all aspects of a kitchen and its crew. No different than a captain of a ship. A side note: Rarely have I ever met someone who had to constantly remind 'others' they were a chef. It was always the 'others' reminding me. The title chef is something that is earned by hard work and respect. A culinary school graduate is simply a dish washer with a fancy degree....it's up to them to earn the rest.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Sweetrub said:


> ...... The title chef is something that is earned by hard work and respect.....


Eh...sorry, no.

The title chef is given to you by the employer when they hire you to ensure that their kitchen runs smoothly and on budget. I've worked under great chefs, and really, really terrible ones, but they are still called chef. The mayor of my city is terrible, but still has the title mayor untill he gets the boot.

No employer, no job, no job, no title. If you're jobless you can call yourself anything you like and no one cares (or knows...)


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I thought the title of chef was reserved for tenured cooks with a serious drug and alcohol problem. But then again I am just a cook.


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

Taking a 30 minute break to give my feet a break. This topic is exactly what I needed!! Laughed my ass off, time to prep for dinner!!!


----------



## sweetrub (Jun 27, 2017)

foodpump said:


> Eh...sorry, no.
> 
> The title chef is given to you by the employer when they hire you to ensure that their kitchen runs smoothly and on budget. I've worked under great chefs, and really, really terrible ones, but they are still called chef. The mayor of my city is terrible, but still has the title mayor untill he gets the boot.
> 
> No employer, no job, no job, no title. If you're jobless you can call yourself anything you like and no one cares (or knows...)


That's a pretty ridiculous statement. So, my whole future and tenure is at the 'whim' of a restaurant owner? The owner is usually the very LAST person I'm getting a title from. Owners throw titles around like 2 year olds throw tantrums. Many times just to pacify an employee who starts getting antsy about their pay. Owners call EVERYONE a chef. I went and did the hard work, put in my years, took the certification through the ACF, and I'll be damned if an 'owner' will call me anything BUT the title I've earned.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Geez, I dunno...Who signs the paychecks so you have staff to supervise? Who pays the suppliers so you have ingredients to cook with? Who pays the overhead so you have a kitchen to cook and supervise in? 

Without the employer, what are you?

Like I said before,
No employer, no job. No job, no title

Does this sound ridiculous?

But your future is in your hands, not the owner's.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Sweetrub said:


> I'll be damned if an 'owner' will call me anything BUT the title I've earned.


i get absolutely nothing out of owner (or anyone for that matter) calling me chef because I insist on it. I do however get warm fuzzies when someone calls me chef because *they* want to. When they do that, I know it is because I truly earned it.


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

I work on a yacht and everyone refers to me as "Cheffie". Sounds like a little dogs name but I know I know how to cook. One of the best chefs I ever worked under would always say " I cook for myself, not the guests" Not meaning it in an uncaring way, just the fact that what ever the menu, the night , the circumstances he would always put his heart and soul in every dish. He instilled in me that if you are cooking for a President or a homeless man nothing is different. When you cook for yourself and your own expectations it should be good. As for perfection as a "REAL" chef, no such thing. It always could have been better. But, give you 2 thumbs up for enthusiam, at least you are mixing it up on here. Going to have my rum drink


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The small amount of time I did on a yacht, I do recall that titles were a really big thing. Especially when underway, it was a respect thing.
I think I'd have to consider the title Cheffie, way to casual and a bit demeaning.I would take a minute and devise a way to give them your thoughts.
Doesn't it mean a photo of food to upload?
Use your telephone to store some pics of some really nice food (cheffies). Then the next time they're scrounging around the galley for food, hold up your phone and say here's a nice Cheffie, now go away and enjoy it.
Or the next time the crew is asking for food, I'd tell them to wait for port, go ashore and get something to Eattie.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

hookedcook said:


> I work on a yacht and everyone refers to me as "Cheffie".


It must be because they are pirates. _*Argh matey!!!*_


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

panini said:


> The small amount of time I did on a yacht, I do recall that titles were a really big thing. Especially when underway, it was a respect thing.
> I think I'd have to consider the title Cheffie, way to casual and a bit demeaning.I would take a minute and devise a way to give them your thoughts.
> Doesn't it mean a photo of food to upload?
> Use your telephone to store some pics of some really nice food (cheffies). Then the next time they're scrounging around the galley for food, hold up your phone and say here's a nice Cheffie, now go away and enjoy it.
> Or the next time the crew is asking for food, I'd tell them to wait for port, go ashore and get something to Eattie.


I'm kind of weird. 37 and have never owned a smart phone. Spent the last 12 years in islands on forgotten countries. Just cook food and hopefully put a smile on peoples faces


----------

